# Can't Eject/Delete Virtual Drives



## you_shall_pass

Hello. I mounted a virtual drive to get some files but when I click eject, it gives me an error prompt saying "An error occurred while ejecting 'CD Drive (F'.". Any help on how to get rid of it? 

Thanks. opcorn:


----------



## spunk.funk

What software are you using to create a Virtual drive? (eg) Magic ISO, Daemon Tools etc? You would Un-Mount the drive in the software.


----------



## you_shall_pass

Power ISO and 2 others which might be different. I don't think it will make much of a difference.


----------



## spunk.funk

Open Power ISO Click on the* Mount *button on the toolbar and choose *Unmount all drives*: How to use PowerISO as ISO Mounter?


----------



## you_shall_pass

Thank you!


----------



## spunk.funk

If this solved your problem, please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------

